# powerd freezes system



## bbzz (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm running Intel i7 920. powerd seems to occasionally hang the system completely; the only way is to hard reset it. Frequency ranges go from 199Mhz up to 2.6Ghz, but the freezing happens randomly, and well above 199Mhz.

I tried setting 
	
	



```
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
```
 as suggested somewhere on this forum already, but it didn't help.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## ikreos (Jun 8, 2011)

That one I believe is specific for AMD CPU's.

Try this one

```
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled=1
```


----------



## bbzz (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks! I will try it out.


----------



## sim (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm running a recent FreeBSD 8-STABLE on my i7 laptop and I too suffer occasional spontaneous freezes of the entire system.   How did you pin it down to powerd?

sim


----------



## bbzz (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I sort of narrow it down to couple of services that were recently enabled; powerd seemed like best candidate, and quick google reveled others with same problem.

BTW, that _hint_ above seems to be working.


----------

